
Accelerating DevOps with GitHub and Azure - GordonS
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-gb/blog/accelerating-devops-with-github-and-azure/
======
GordonS
Key points:

\- GitHub support for Azure Active Directory \- Sign in to Azure and Azure
DevOps with your GitHub account (this is a nice way to win over those without
a Microsoft account) \- Pipelines integration with Kubernetes

Also:

\- Simplified licensing model \- YAML-defined CI/CD (Azure DevOps has actually
had this for a while now, so not sure why it's getting "announced" here)

